# top fin starter tanks



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just bought a 29g Top Fin starter tank: Top Fin® 29 Gallon Starter Kit - Aquariums - Fish - PetSmart
My question is, should I upgrade the bulb right away? There is no mention of what kind of spectrum the bulb is currently in the fixture.

I plan on having a fully planted tank so I want something that is full spectrum. Has anyone used the tubes that come with this starter kit and know if the bulbs are good enough for plants?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you looked around the outside of the bulb sometimes they say on them, otherwise yes go with a new bulb once you plant your tank as typically start stuff the bulb is meant to show off the fish best not grow plants.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I looked and didnt see anything.

I figured it was probably a bulb not meant for plants so I think i'll end up replacing it right of the bat anyways.. but I was curious if maybe I might be surprised and it was already a full spectrum tube.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wouldn't replace it the bulb should be sufficient for plants


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought a 29g with fluorescent hood [not the complete kit] from PetSmart, the tube in the fixture is useless, it went straight to recycling. You will not have good plant growth with these tubes.

Presumably the tube is 24 inches like mine [if the tank is 30 inches], so get yourself a Life-Glo tube or a ZooMed Ultra Sun, in 24 inches. Both are excellent planted tank light.

You might find a tube at a hardware store, if they have 24-inch in the "daylight" types made by Phillips, Sylvania or GE. Look for a tube with a 6500K rating; these are usually referred to as daylight something or other. Phillips calls theirs "Alto Daylight Deluxe".

Byron.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I ended up with this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-C499-E011-8116-001517B1882A&mr:referralID=NA

any good? Theres no K rating on there but it does say for plant growth.

The only thing they had was Aqueon or coralife bulbs. I guess I shouldve gone to home depot >.<


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

That Aqeon is probably the same or similar to what came in the kit. Topfin is the store brand, but manufactured by other companies. My guess is that it is Aqueon since they carry a lot from them, though I guess it could be Marineland or some other company. Aqueon and Coralife are the same company as well (subsidiaries of Central Garden and Pet), Coralife may be 'higher end', but they may be the same as well. I have had a Coralife bulb in the past and it was good.

I tried that Aqueon in 18" length, it was very dim. I don't know if they are all like that or if I had a defective one. Returned it and bought (at Petco) a ZooMed mentioned by Byron, which is much better. Mine is the FloraSun, which does have a slight purple tint, so if you don't like that go with the fuller spectrum.

The best T8 bulb I've had was GE. I think its called Plant and Aquarium, though probably the same as a general 6500K or so bulb you could get at the hardware store, nice bright white light and great plant growth as well.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

The orginal bulb was a marineland.

So I need to get a different bulb? The bulb I just got does seem a little brighter to me, as well as a little more purple


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

The Aqueon I had may have been defective.

If its nice and bright, keep it. The purple tint shows that it has blue and red light, which the plants need, so it should be good for plant growth.

Some people don't like the purple tint (I don't mind it myself) so they prefer a broader spectrum bulb, which will include yellow and green light to give a whiter overall appearance.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jbrofish8 said:


> I ended up with this:
> 
> Aqueon® Floramax T8 Fluorescent Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart
> 
> ...


Not much data on the website, but I would guess this is not much better than what came with my fixture, which was an Aqueon. It is about half the intensity of the tubes I mentioned earlier.

Petsmart carry Hagen Life-Glo tubes in Canada, probably do in US too. Might be a bit more expensive, but it is excellent light. Tubes need replacing every 12-18 months too.

Byron.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

Zoo med, are these for reptiles normally? Like would I need to look on the reptile isle or does zoomed make aquarium bulbs too?

Edit:

I see now that they make aquarium ones.

Im having a hard time finding one of these bulbs around here, I checked Lowes and Home Depot's website as well as petsmart and pet supermarkets websites and I cant find anything. Id like to be able to just pick it up at a store, but Im starting to think I might have to just order online and have it shipped. 


If that is the case, what is the best bulb you can recommend from foster and smith aquatics.com byron?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ZooMed make aquairum tubes, they may make reptile lights too, probably makes sense. Look in the fish section. I don't know who carries them, Petsmart in Canada does not. ZooMed are (here) a tad less expensive than Hagen Glo tubes.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I realized that after I posted. >.< 

I revised my previous post with an additional question in case you didn't catch it.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

Found a hagen life glo tube!! 

It was at a locally owned fish store. Woohoo! Thanks for all the help everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jbrofish8 said:


> Zoo med, are these for reptiles normally? Like would I need to look on the reptile isle or does zoomed make aquarium bulbs too?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Hardware/home improvement stores will carry standard manufacturer's tubes, like Phillips, Sylvania, maybe GE, and these make suitable tubes. They call them "daylight" something, Phillips is Alto Daylight Deluxe, and they have a kelvin of 6500K which is what you want to look for. They may not come in all sizes though, I know they don't here.

Fish stores will carry the more expensive aquarium-made tubes. I can't believe Petsmart or someone doesn't have the Hagen "Glo" series, those are usually in all stores. They are more expensive, but if that doesn't bother you, the Life-Glo is in my view the best tube for a planted tank. I use this on all my single-tube tanks; on my dual-tube (larger) tanks, I have one Life-Glo and one Phillips Daylight Deluxe. The ZooMed Ultra Sun I mentioned is probably harder to come by, at least here, no one carries it now, but it is nearly identical to the Life-Glo. Fosters&Smith have the Life-Glo, they may have the ZooMed too.

I would be afraid of the tube breaking if ordering online, but perhaps they pack them so they can't.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

One more question. In a 29g will the 20w life glo be able to handle low to moderate light requirements or just low only?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jbrofish8 said:


> One more question. In a 29g will the 20w life glo be able to handle low to moderate light requirements or just low only?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Low and moderate, some plants fare better, others not so good, depending. For examples, here are photos of my 29g with the Life-Glo when it was set up for a SE Asian stream, and the present 33g which is very close as it is also a single Life-Glo though a 30-inch over a 36-inch tank. You will note I also have floating plants.


----------

